# My day



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

It seem I'm the only one eager to be here , there a lot of old timer in here too


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Hope the coffee is good.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Hope the coffee is good.



Don't drink to much coffee so I wouldn't know heh lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I do my continuing education online.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you have to go to school to upgrade your ticket or is this for something else. Unless you go into a specialty in Canada I don't think I have ever seen an upgrade course.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep just did mine for the year, not real boring since Illinois changed about 300 items in their updated code form 2004.

Now need to do 14 hours a year to keep certified inspectors license, 8 from the State only. Would help if they had more in other parts of the State than the Country of Chicago........


----------

